# Revenue website overhaul



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (5 Feb 2004)

Sh*t! Revenue have been gradually overhauling their website over the past few days making it more and more difficult to find stuff that was previously in well known/obvious locations... :mad  

www.revenue.ie


----------



## Dearg Doom (5 Feb 2004)

And they seem to have forgotten about the Euro changeover - the new site is full of pound symbols... :/


----------



## FatherJack (18 Feb 2004)

What Euro changeover ?


----------



## daltonr (18 Feb 2004)

> And they seem to have forgotten about the Euro changeover - the new site is full of pound symbols...




Didn't you hear?
We changed back in January.
Decided it was a bad idea.

-Rd


----------

